# Mounting a FreeNAS system partition and its storage drives.



## deadbeef (Dec 8, 2019)

Lets keep it short.
I can't mount a Freenas system partition (namely da1p2).
`# mount -o ro -t ufs /dev/da1p2 /mnt
mount: /dev/da1p2: no such file or directory`
what?
/var/log/messages says the drive is properly detected, it is also listed in /dev.
am I missing something?


----------



## VladiBG (Dec 8, 2019)

GhostBSD, pfSense, TrueNAS, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives
					

Questions about 'derivative FreeBSDs', like  GhostBSD DesktopBSD TrueNAS XigmaNAS OPNsense pfSense PacBSD BSD Router Project NomadBSD helloSystem  should be asked on the forums and/or mailing lists for these specific products. See below for links.  If you still think your questions should be...




					forums.freebsd.org


----------



## ralphbsz (Dec 8, 2019)

What does "ls -l /dev/da1p2" say? Not just whether it is listed, but the details (device type, permissions, ...).
What happens if you try reading a few MiB from that device with dd?


----------



## Phishfry (Dec 8, 2019)

I would aslo recommend checking out the partition to make sure it is UFS. There is a chance it is the EFI partition.
`file -s /dev/da1p2`

Also try another style mount directive.
`mount -r  -v /dev/da1p2 /mnt`


----------

